
Team Morale: Myths and Reality - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/03/02/team-morale-myths-and-reality.html?2015-09
======
anotherevan
The first point about firing fast reminded me of this quote:

“One irresponsible programmer can keep any five top-notch programmers busy.” —
Eric Evans

~~~
yegor256a
Yes and no :) If they are really top-notch, they won't allow him/her to keep
them busy for nothing. They will find right mechanisms to protect their work
and their quality against random mistakes.

